# Skins Game Royal City Bowman



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Sounds great..I'm actually off, so I might be able to make it.


----------



## M.cook (Jul 12, 2008)

*skins game*

I'm not sure of my schedual but if i am i'll be out.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

*just shoot*

A couple of us are thinking of coming over just to shoot the 3d's. We are happy to go in the skins thing if there is any other trad shooters but if not are we welcome to just come and shoot the course.


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

The skins portion is among your group. It is alot of fun and a good course.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Wish I could make it but work trumps it at this time of year for me


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

*Skins Game....... RCB*

no problem Bigjono, lots of Trad's coming
Everyone come out and have some fun 
remember, a BBQ will be available, bring your lunch
see ya there

Rick :darkbeer:


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

*Skins Game  RCB*

thanks for everyone that came to play Skins yesterday
a little cold, but at least the rain held off
A big thanks for all the people who donated prizes
Ballistic Bowstrings --- Nigel Read
Badenoch Archery --- Gail Kerr
Shooters Choice --- Craig McNab
Ingold Archery ---Brad Ingold
Distinctive Trophies --- Bubbles
Jim Hume's Auto ---- Jim Hume
and
Adam Brown for the steaks

Rick


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

*Thanks Rick :thumb:*

Eric and I had a blast shooting with Terry...Cool format.

I couldn't believe how cold it was there. When I left London it was warm and muggy, when I stepped out of the car at the club it had to be 15 degrees colder.


----------

